# Sending bbq



## beaummiler (Dec 7, 2018)

I have a question for the experts.  I have a friend who's wife is stationed in Iraq and he is wanting to send them some bbq.  Is this possible to do safely, vacuum sealed and dry ice???   He says it takes 6-10 business days to reach them.   Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2018)

Worst case scenario would be about 12 days total(unless you shipped on a Friday then 14 days). I would think that really pushing the envelope for meat. You may be able to get away with a hard cheese, cured sausage, jerky or sticks. 

Chris


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 7, 2018)

I am no expert on packaging and sending meat overseas, but as someone who was deployed to Iraq ( Not assuming this person falls in the same category as me). Back in 2008-2009 There wasn't any real guarantee of when one would receive their mail. But definitely jerky and items like that are money!


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Im not sure if it would work or not.....  So what I would do is run a test.  Get a Styrofoam shipping box.  Go to any pet store that specializes in saltwater fish.  They get these boxes in fish shipments all the time and throw them away most the time.  Take a Tupperware and fill it with water then freeze it.  Put it in the box with the same amount of dry ice you think you would use to send your bbq and wait 10-12 days then check on it and see what temps your water is.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 7, 2018)

I strongly suggest not sending actual BBQ.

See if he has any BBQs in his posting, you are much better off sending them the Rub etc for a BBQ. The US Military legitimately can get them the meat. I know some one else posted about some how had brought a grill or smoker over and they found it, so they had some one send them mesquite wood to use..

This is just one of those situations where no matter what way you dice it, it's dicey for the people getting it!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 7, 2018)

I would bet on anything sent that is ready to eat would disappear in shipping.
Somebody would discover it in inspecting, and it would disappear from the chain.

How about sending some smoked Jerky?
That keeps without refrigeration.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 7, 2018)

beaummiler,

Your friend's idea of sending BBQ to his wife in Iraq is a nice thought, but a bad idea on several counts.

The 6-10 business day delivery window you mentioned is good for most of the time, but not this time of year. During the Holiday season that window expands quite a bit. The USPS recommends that, to insure delivery by Christmas, items should be shipped no later than today, 12/7/2018.

Dry ice is nothing more than carbon dioxide frozen to a temperature of -109°F, and once it's exposed it immediately begins to "thaw". Guidelines that I've seen state that a 5 lb. block of dry ice will be fully thawed in 18-24 hours depending upon the ambient temperature of where it's located. I've shipped fully frozen meat in the past using dry ice in a tightly sealed styrofoam cooler with arrival times of 2-3 days and the meat was still partially frozen but would have been fully thawed after 1 more day.

I agree with comments of others about sending cheese, rubs, jerky, snack sticks, or other cured meats, but don't send any pork products as pork's prohibited in Iraq. Any shipping documents should clearly describe the contents of the shipping container and I always attach a label to the exterior of the container, as well as on each package within, describing the contents. If Iraqui customs are uncertain about the contents of a shipment containing a food product, especially meat, they aren't going to waste much time trying to figure it out. They'll just throw it in the incinerator.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 7, 2018)

What about sending Halal pork?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

CombatBarbecue said:


> I am no expert on packaging and sending meat overseas, but as someone who was deployed to Iraq ( Not assuming this person falls in the same category as me). Back in 2008-2009 There wasn't any real guarantee of when one would receive their mail. But definitely jerky and items like that are money!




You had that trouble over there too?!?!
I can remember in Vietnam, I didn't get a letter from my Wife for two weeks, but then on the 15th day I got 17 letters from her!!

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 7, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> You had that trouble over there too?!?!
> I can remember in Vietnam, I didn't get a letter from my Wife for two weeks, but then on the 15th day I got 17 letters from her!!


Probably already opened and read ...

As for the OP's requirement, I don't see any way it can work. I've looked at a lot of YouTube videos that compare coolers. They fill them with ice and then check each day to see how much ice is left. The Yeti always wins, but even that runs out of ice after 5-6 days. 

You can't possibly duplicate the Yeti insulation in something you are going to send through the mail, and you can't put 20 pounds of ice in there, like they do in these tests. Even if you use a coldpack that has higher heat capacity than frozen water, or even if you use dry ice, which is -110 degrees, I don't see how anything will last beyond 24-48 hours.  I tested five pounds of dry ice in a small cooler a few months ago, and that's how long it lasted (about 36 hours). 

So, I think you are SOL for sending frozen food and, as others have said, think about jerky or something else that is relatively shelf-stable.


----------



## beaummiler (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you everyone.  It was about what I thought the answer would be,  I told him  that myself but I would check to make sure  and I knew that there is a lot of knowledge in this group.    His wife told him  he couldn't send her pork anyways like some of you have said.  We compromised for throwing them a bbq when they come stateside.   Thanks again.


----------



## beaummiler (Dec 7, 2018)

I forgot to mention that  the kids decided they wanted to make sure  the got something anyways  so it's looks like we are sending a pile of snacks over in the meantime.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2018)

beaummiler said:


> I forgot to mention that  the kids decided they wanted to make sure  the got something anyways  so it's looks like we are sending a pile of snacks over in the meantime.


You know , I've never been there , but anything would mean the world to them I'm sure .


----------

